# 9mm ammo fore sale



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got rid of my glock and have buch of ammo left.
300 rounds of 124g remmington ball and 35rounds of golden saber. I was thinking around $150 but, make me an offer by pm or email me at [email protected].

thanks


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried to call ya Grouper-
Ammo still available as of now


----------

